# My city is one of the best - Lonely Planet



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I've go to wave the ould flag, We're No. 3 in the world.

Follow link to

CORK


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Contratulations Cork :lol: :lol: 

Why is London not on the list, but Abu Dhabi is??

Just realised that Venice or Rome didn't make the top ten (or Gillingham :lol: ) :roll: :roll: 

Doug


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well done Cork, well deserved from my limited experience in this lovely city. I believe that Cafe Paradiso has a well deserved reputation as one of the best vegetarian restaurants in Europe, what a genius is Dennis Cotter.

http://www.cafeparadiso.ie/

Ca


----------

